# Capitol, Century, and Berkey Colortran Ellipsoidals



## LMILLER (Jan 20, 2015)

Recently I was given 9 Berkey Colortran, 7 Capitol, and 1 Century ellipsoidal lights. I think they are pretty much 6x9's. I belong to a small community theater group up here in Burlington, VT. Since we have a limited budget and rent all of the time, I've almost finished refurbishing these lights. New wiring and cleaning. They don't have the output of a Source Four, but they are basically free, and will do for now.

I have seen a few threads about Capitols and Centurys, but are there any working links to old documents about these light fixtures? It's really amazing to me to see how rock-solid these lights are. They are simple, and ruggedly designed. It's becoming more of a hobby at this point to dig up information about these instruments.

Any suggestions?

Larry


----------



## JohnD (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Larry, it's weird that no one has posted to this yet. Have you checked out the Wiki here, there are links to many catalogs, you just have to search by company name. Also, do you have access to a copy of the Photometrics Handbook? It does have info on lots of older fixtures.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0911747370/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 6, 2015)

Depending what you have there might be info in The Photometrics Handbook. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0911747370/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## LMILLER (Feb 7, 2015)

JohnD said:


> Hi Larry, it's weird that no one has posted to this yet. Have you checked out the Wiki here, there are links to many catalogs, you just have to search by company name. Also, do you have access to a copy of the Photometrics Handbook? It does have info on lots of older fixtures.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0911747370/?tag=controlbooth-20


Thanks for the response. Where is the search section under Wiki? Can't seem to figure it out. A sales person at Production Advantage (right near me) showed me that book. I have to order it.


----------



## JohnD (Feb 10, 2015)

I too find the current WIKI somewhat hard to navigate, near the bottom there is a show all button, and the search box is in the top right corner.


----------

